# young black male cat urgently needs home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have just heard of a young male (unneutered) black cat that is living rough. he is at my uncles house but they already have 12 cats - 6 of which are toms and they cannot keep him. he turned up at their house a few weeks ago and my aunty has searched everywhere to find his home but it appears he does not have one. he is sleeping in the rabbit hutches at the moment (the rabbits are indoors for the winter. he is just starting to trust my aunty and wants to go into their house but this isn't possible. if anyone can help please let me know. it's too cold for this little fellow and he really wants a forever home


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just wanted to say a huge thankyou to two members on this forum for their help in securing a rescue place for this little cat. he will be heading there as soon as weather permits. the rescue has also agreed to take smudge for me - the kitten that tabitha was dumped with. she ended coming back to my house but evie, my naughty tortie, has taken a serious dislike to her and is making her life here very uncomfortable to say the least. i'm extremely grateful to both of you for your help. you are stars:thumbup:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Yay! Wish I could have helped out - but I am a bit far x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Done.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have managed to get the black cat indoors now so that he is out of this horrible weather. my neighbour has had him at his house. he has been hiding all day but i'm sure he will venture out soon. my neighbour is a gentleman in his 70's so the house is quiet for him. i managed to get a quick photo of him earlier when he sneaked out for something to eat. as soon as the weather is better and my neighbour has his car back from the mechanics (i have been cooking dinner for him and his 83 yr old brother while he hasn't had the car to take them out) i can take him to his rescue place.
also i thought i would add a photo of smudge. she is the one that was dumped with tabitha as a tiny kitten. she is approx 8 months old now. it will break my heart to see her go but living here is not fair to her. she will make someone a very loving friend. she just craves for cuddles
this is the black cat that has been living rough
http://
this is smudge
http://
this was smudge on the day she arrived originally with tabitha
http://


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Awww Smudge looks a lot like my Guinness


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are gorgeous, i do love little smudge,:001_wub: fingers crossed they both get loving homes._


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

good luck to them both


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

:001_wub: Smudge is BEAUTIFUL!!! She would make a lovely girlfriend for my PJ if she wants a toy boy! (He is two months younger)...I must be strong and I cannot under any circumstances keep another cat......I have forewarned my OH to not let me convince him!!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> :001_wub: Smudge is BEAUTIFUL!!! She would make a lovely girlfriend for my PJ if she wants a toy boy! (He is two months younger)...I must be strong and I cannot under any circumstances keep another cat......I have forewarned my OH to not let me convince him!!!!


oh smudge would love a toy boy she desperately wants a friend to play with. i'm sure your OH could convince you NOT to be strong
btw lauren, the old chap who is looking after the black cat seems to have taken a shine to him. you never know he may have found his forever home already


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just a quick update on the black cat - it looks like he has a broken tail (in two places) and it is infected too. we are taking him to the vets and wouldn't be suprised if he needs it amputating. bill, my neighbour who has him seems really happy to have him there so he may end up keeping him but smudge will still need the rescue space allocated to her - unless of course she moves in with PJ


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Smudge is adorable! I knew I shouldnt't have looked at this page. I am so glad the black cat has found some love finally. Fingers crossed they all get homes, just wish I could take smudge!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor cat. If its infected then yes amputation will be done.
Hope he will be ok and i really hope he has found his loving home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Poor cat. If its infected then yes amputation will be done.
> Hope he will be ok and i really hope he has found his loving home.


i had one of my cats injured by vile neighbours and she needed her tail amputated (that's why they have their catservatory now). his injury looks very similar except he has the infection too. i really do hope my neighbour decides to keep him. he loves cats and always visits our house twice daily to see my cats and dogs. i do wonder whether he is concerned about having one of his own due to his age but i do not want to say too much as i do not want to pressure him into keeping the cat. he has named him Tommy though and they snuggle up on the sofa together. last night tommy was lay in front of the fire when he went to bed, so he left the fire on all night for him. we've been cooking dinner each day for him and his brother and when we took his roast chicken dinner round today tommy was sat next to him waiting patiently for his share
i'm going to see if the vets will neuter him too if he has to have his tail amputated. even if tommy does end up with Lauren at the rescue it will be one thing less for her to pay out for.
i actually started selling my guinea pig cosy cups last year to help pay for vets bills. looks like i'll be digging into the funds again - this time for a cat
if anyone is interested in the cosy cups i have a thread on here showing them
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...ls-guinea-pig-cosy-cups-sale-please-read.html


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just thought i would add another picture of 'tommy'. he doesn't stay still long enough to get one that isn't a little blurry. he's too busy trying to get a love


----------

